# Graf Spee



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

I have been told that there was an item on the BBC News that the eagle had been salvaged from the Graf Spree. any info. ?

fred.


" please Sir, may I have some more ? "


----------



## Paedrig (Jan 7, 2006)

fredkinghorn said:


> I have been told that there was an item on the BBC News that the eagle had been salvaged from the Graf Spree. any info. ?
> 
> fred.
> 
> ...


I've just had a look at the BBC news pages and there is a report dated 10/2/06 that shows the 2M bronze eagle suspended from a crane after being recovered from the wreck.


----------



## Paedrig (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry I omitted the link www.bbc.co.uk/news and Graf Spee in the search box.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Fred.

Go to this link.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/4702832.stm


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Much more interesting than her anchor seen here:-

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8233


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Many thanks lads. Just what I was looking for.

fred.

" the curfew tolls the knell of parting day "


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

One for the modlers on SN…………………..

http://www.bismarck-class.dk/shipmodels/german_models/admiralgrafspeeterra.html

I'LL STICK TO ME AIRFIX KITS

Phill


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Phil--I hope he never gets the damn thing operational ! I take my hat off to him though, a wonderful piece of model engineering.

fred

" anyone for the " Skylark " ?


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Couldnt half have a go at the Jet Skiers with that couldnt you (LOL)

Chris


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

Phill said:


> One for the modlers on SN…………………..
> 
> http://www.bismarck-class.dk/shipmodels/german_models/admiralgrafspeeterra.html
> 
> ...


Very impressive.....
I can't think why he's put ME109-E on the bows though, surely that's a Messchersmitt fighter designation?


----------



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

*Vindi Phil*

Times New Roman Hi Fred, yes you are correct about the Graf Spee. There is a main article in the U. K. national newspapers today with photo. It was found weeks ago when shifting sands uncovered it. It weighs half a ton and is expected to raise £10 Million pounds at auction. The bronze eagle stands on the swastika. Phil.


fredkinghorn said:


> I have been told that there was an item on the BBC News that the eagle had been salvaged from the Graf Spree. any info. ?
> 
> fred.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

a bit more info can be found at this link
More on the Battle of the Rive Plate from the link below.



http://www.historylearningsite.co.uk/graf_spee_in_montevideo.htm


regards Jim


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

By co-incidence tomorrow morning (Sunday) I have the great privilege of conducting a Reunion Service for the members of the HMS Exeter Association (their membership is restricted to those who served in the World War 2 Cruiser). I am sure the find of this eagle will have stirred a great deal of interest amongst the members of the Association and I will post any comments that those who actually fought the battle might make that will be of interest to SN members.
Peter4447


----------



## Alan Hill (Jun 21, 2005)

Back when like 1963 we passed her wreck while entering/departing Montevideo during a Naval cruise around South America. Later I saw the movie "Pursuit of the Graf Spee" where people sitting at tables in the sidewalk cafes watched her blow up and sink. Only by having actually been both at her wreck and in Montevideo was one able to say "you can't see the wreck from downtown Montevideo". Poetic license in the movies I guess. Alan Hill Bridgeport, Pa. USA


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

As promised a quick up-date following the Reunion Service for the HMS Exeter Association and at which I mentioned the recovery of the Eagle to those present, who had served in the Cruiser during World War 2. Little interest was actually expressed about the find and basically the only comment was that it would be nice if the huge sum that this item is expected to raise at auction, could be donated to various charities connected to the welfare of seafarers.
Peter4447


----------

